# How to make a simple box



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2016)

April Fools is past, I'm the biggest fool that lasts.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got to get me one of those mallets! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2016)

I like those videos.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Villa would be jealous....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

